

Ask HN: Which Laptop? - tst2010

Hi All,<p>I'm updating my laptop at the end of the month (payday!) and was wondering which to choose. I've been browsing around the internet for the past week but there are so many to choose from its hard to know which is best.<p>Currently I have a HP tx2000 with dual boot Windows 7 Professional &#38; Ubuntu. It has served me well over the last couple of years but its starting to fade now. Plus its not the lightest laptop around, even without the battery and CD drive, and since I do a lot of travelling I need something lighter.<p>The main use for the laptop will be programming/movies/internet and my budget is about $1000/€700.<p>I'm open to any suggestions?<p>Thanks,
T
======
madmaze
I can really recommend lenovo thinkpads, my school has been using them as
student laptops (t60p, t61p & w500) and the wear and tear ive seen these
laptops go through is amazing. They are fast, robust and decently priced.

look at these:

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146731)

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146656)

[http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPo...](http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-
catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-
id=B004765D5705496FA8CB7EE99E68D075)

~~~
rradu
They are also hideous. This may be a bit shallow, but as someone that has even
a little design experience, there's no way I'd be able to look at a ThinkPad
all day.

~~~
madmaze
I think you miss the point of functional hardware vs highclass design.
Thinkpads dont really scratch, or atleast you dont see them, they arent flimsy
like so many HP's and Dell's ive had to repair.

When i make my gin and tonic and im not in my kitchen i use the top of my
thinkpad as a cutting board for my limes, i mean thats an extreme case, you
cant see a single scratch.

------
thepumpkin1979
I would recommend you to get a MacBook or a MacBook Pro, it's mind blowing
(I'm a Windows/.NET guy and I'm telling you, it's mind Blowing). I still do
.NET using a Windows 7 Ultimate on top of VMWare Fusion or you can use
Bootcamp to boot on Windows 7 whenever you want. (I still don't need bootcamp,
VMWare Fusion it's enough for me even when I do WPF, Silverlight + Expression
Blend and stuff)

Conclusion: get a Mac, it's awesome!

~~~
CyberFonic
Amen! I've used HP notebooks running both Windows (as supplied by HP) and
Ubuntu. Having switched to a Mac Book Pro, there is no way I'm going back.
VmWare Fusion lets me run Windows (several different versions for testing) and
Ubuntu. Battery life is consistently 7+ hours. Everything "just works"(TM) and
it doesn't constantly nag you with this update or that reminder.

------
johkra
I would recommend the Asus UL30A - 1.7kg, 13", very long battery life, about
650€ with 4GB RAM, silver color and matte screen. It has also good Linux
compatibility. The display could be better, but I have yet to find a notebook
screen with which I'm content.

------
davidw
<http://dell.com/ubuntu> occasionally has something ok. I've got a Dell
Latitude e6500, which I got with no OS, and it runs Ubuntu fine.

------
c1sc0
Why don't you make this an "Ask HN:"? Just prefix it, I expected a blog post
when I saw the current title.

~~~
tst2010
Thanks for the suggestion. have updated to Ask HN:

